# Whats the Connection? Books



## Mark T (Jan 27, 2017)

OK!  An easy one to start the new series.

Here are some books.  Do you recognise any of these books and what is the connection?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2017)

Can't see the attachment - black box with an X in it and


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2017)

Can't see it either. ( I'm using an iPad)


----------



## Mark T (Jan 27, 2017)

OK, let's kick google...


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2017)

OK, can see them now. Not that it helps at all, don't know any of them. Assume the connection is some kind of diabetic friendly diet? ( daughter tells me 5 is Davinas sugar free, and 7 looks like it ought to be the Paleo)


----------



## Redkite (Jan 27, 2017)

No.6 is Carbs & Cals, and no.8 is the Ragnar Hanas book for Type 1's.  My money's on a diabetes connection


----------



## Mark T (Jan 27, 2017)

Robin said:


> OK, can see them now. Not that it helps at all, don't know any of them. Assume the connection is some kind of diabetic friendly diet? ( daughter tells me 5 is Davinas sugar free, and 7 looks like it ought to be the Paleo)


5 is Davina's 5 weeks to Sugar Free



Redkite said:


> No.6 is Carbs & Cals, and no.8 is the Ragnar Hanas book for Type 1's.  My money's on a diabetes connection


6 is Carbs & Cals - the updated version
8 is Type 1 Diabetes in children, adolescents and young adults

They are books and there is a diabetes connection, therefore they are all...


----------



## Mark T (Jan 28, 2017)

Did I suggest that this was easy...

As a clue, all the pictures were grabbed from Amazon and I only used a single search word.  Also, one of the books was written by a former member of this forum.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't see the link. (iPad)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2017)

If you mean Alan Shanley - he never resigned AFAIK - simply doesn't have time to visit.

Is the word simply 'diabetes' ?


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2017)

I could see the pics yesterday, now I can't again! 
Is the connection Insulin? ( trying to remember the pics in my head from yesterday. This is like some child's party game!)


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 28, 2017)

I can only see a 'no admittance' sign. 

I was going to get Davina's book out of the library yesterday, but it seemed to be mostly recipes and I don't really cook.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 28, 2017)

No idea why it suddenly became blocked, anyway I've put it somewhere else!  Hopefully it's visible now.


----------



## Dave W (Jan 28, 2017)

Can see them all, but don't have a clue. Davina promoting something. Carbs & Cals. And maybe something about a paleolithic diet?


----------



## Mark T (Jan 28, 2017)

The connection, by the way, is that they are all diabetes books which I think redkite effectively got early on and tropywench also said (or more precisely, books that appear when you search for diabetes in amazon).

And yes, Alan Shanley's book is in there.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2017)

Aha!  Couldn't see the pics at all yesterday - but there they all are, large as life now.  So - obviously my puter can see wherever you transferred it to, but not where you started from, whereas other folk are the opposite.

No idea, although I'm still on Windows 7 and IE and I can't upgrade to W10 cos of the Graphics capabilities of the machine or rather lack thereof.  Pete thinks sometimes you can sort such things by downloading a different driver to the Graphics but how you would know which one to have and would be the best ... and as we have a Mexican stand-off (I use it 99.9% of the time whilst he uses his lappy which is newer and so updated fine) BUT according to him I'm not capable (no I'm not, but willing to learn how to do things I might find jolly useful) (plus I read instructions .... need I add more?) and he won't have 'anyone else' messing with HIS machine ...... oh, no no no.  LOL


----------



## Mark T (Feb 1, 2017)

Ok, it looks like you all need a little help here!
So far we have:

1. ?
2. ?
3. ?
4. ?
5. Davina's 5 weeks to Sugar Free
6. Carbs & Cals
7. ?
8. Type 1 Diabetes in children, adolescents and young adults
9. ?

For the missing ones...
One is Alan Shanleys - anyone know the name and want to guess which one it is
One of the books might be a bit of a pacifier
One book isn't for boys
Two books posed a question
One might be enjoyed by the whole family
One book is aimed at the medical profession


----------



## Robin (Feb 1, 2017)

One must be Diabetes for Dummies, from the 'pacifier' clue. But the pic was different on the one I found, is it 9, which is the closest match?


----------



## Mark T (Feb 1, 2017)

Robin said:


> One must be Diabetes for Dummies, from the 'pacifier' clue. But the pic was different on the one I found, is it 9, which is the closest match?


Yes correct.  There were a few different versions on Amazon. I wonder if they change the cover each year?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2017)

9 is Alan S - What on earth can I eat?

Although I'd much rather that was an aboriginal spit roasting a croc !


----------



## Mark T (Feb 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> 9 is Alan S - What on earth can I eat?
> 
> Although I'd much rather that was an aboriginal spit roasting a croc !


Nope, it's not #9 - that was the Dummies Guide


----------



## Mark T (Feb 10, 2017)

OK, looks like I confused all of you! The answers are:

1. Type 1 and Type 2 Diabetes Cookbook - Vickie De Beer and Kath Megaw
2. Practical Diabetes Care - David Levy
3. What On Earth Can I Eat - Alan Shanley
4. Can I Eat That - Jenefer Roberts
5. Davina's 5 weeks to Sugar Free
6. Carbs & Cals
7. Type 2 Diabetes Cookbook for Real Men - Susan Hegedus
8. Type 1 Diabetes in children, adolescents and young adults - Ragnar Hanas
9. Diabetes for Dummies


----------

